# 1st time Demand CS



## maxw7 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hey everyone, I was searching the forum for some mosquito control as my son loves being outside but the mosquito's are something I have zero tolerance for on top of my wife being allergic. As I searched it seemed like a lot of people liked Demand CS, so I went to DoMyOwn and purchased some. I know some of the generic things such as don't spray with kids around and pets. I believe I read that its about a gallon to every 1,000 square feet.

My first question is would I spray this in a manner that I would fertilize my yard/mow my yard or would I be better off just spraying around the perimeter of my yard/home. I believe I read that some people were spraying it 3-5 feet up the siding of their home.

My next question is my son has a playhouse in our yard that is about 4 feet off the ground, as well I have a landing and stairs coming off our backdoor, should I spray under those as well because in the past I have seen some mosquito's hanging out under there.

Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey man. Good choice on the Demand CS. I think its best in class. This is a great thread to read:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=6476

Long and short to answer your questions, however:

This is all my opinion and how I use it. It's rated to be sprayed indoors, and they say its fine pretty much anywhere but food prep surfaces once dry, but I am in the conservative camp when it comes to spraying anything intended to kill something. I avoid spraying anywhere my kids are likely to be touching. I don't have a dog, but if I did, the same would apply. I also don't spray the lawn. Some people do, but from my experience the risk/reward just isn't there. You are more likely to kill beneficial insects than mosquitoes with a blanket spray of the lawn. They just don't hang out in grass that is maintained at the height a lawn is. If ticks are a problem, that may be another story.

The most effective thing to do is a perimeter spray around your property, particularly where mosquito like to hang during the heat of the day. Shaded, humid and protected from wind. Under stairs like you mentioned is a perfect spot for them to contact the chemical. Also, the underside of leaves on shrubs and ornamentals (nothing you will eat, and avoid flowers to not inadvertently kill pollinators.), under eves of your home, lawn furniture, grills.... you get the idea. Whatever I have left, I usually do around my house foundation, around doors and windows, masonry, pipes entering the home, etc. This is more for ants and other critters trying to come inside.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I started using this product years ago for this reason. If you have a lot of foliage then a backpack blower type really helps get a good application. You can get the product deep into the bush and on the underside of the leaves. I combine it with an IGR. We paid a guy $50 to spray our yard like that one time and it worked. My wife said how much for that backpack thing and the chemicals? New toy, broke even in less than two years I think.

As mentioned you don't need to spray the grass for mosquitos. I just did though for midges, not sure that made sense or not. It has helped before with other random flying insects.

http://www.syngentapmp.com/mosquito


----------



## maxw7 (Apr 26, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions! Fortunately we don't have a tick problem so I think I'll go with just spraying around the perimeter of the house, and possibly try to get some of the larger trees that line the back of my property.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

TSGarp007 said:


> My wife said how much for that backpack thing and the chemicals? New toy, broke even in less than two years I think.


@TSGarp007, can you share what "backpack thing" you got?


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

desirous said:


> TSGarp007 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife said how much for that backpack thing and the chemicals? New toy, broke even in less than two years I think.
> ...


Probably something along these lines. https://www.stihlusa.com/products/sprayers/backpack-sprayers/sr450/

I have found a normal $10 1 gallon sprayer to be just fine, but these do look really cool and I could see them being useful if you had heavy brush or a really large area to cover.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

gm560 said:


> desirous said:
> 
> 
> > TSGarp007 said:
> ...


Yep, that's exactly it. There are other options though that might be cheaper. What this does very easily is cover the bottom of the leaves which apparently the mosquitos hang on to. Not as easy with a regular sprayer. But on a small yard without a ton of thick hedges or other foliage it's definitely doable.

Also remove any standing water and you can treat stagnant water with mosquito dunks. I think they are actually not so bad for other critters.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

TSGarp007 said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > desirous said:
> ...


If your Stihl backpack sprayer broke, then you can send them ALL to ME! I was expecting that link to take me to some cheap Chinese knock off blower. I've never met a Stihl I didn't like. Seriously, if you have one that you want a little money for, just send it on over.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

TonyC said:


> TSGarp007 said:
> 
> 
> > gm560 said:
> ...


I've had it for 7 years I think. Just had to repair it for the first time. $4 for a new exhaust port filter.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

TSGarp007 said:


> TonyC said:
> 
> 
> > TSGarp007 said:
> ...


Haha! Joke is on me. I read "broke in two years". :lol:

Then the comment, yup that's it made it read to me as this think is junk. I about fell out of my chair. Headed out to blow with my chemical blower today which is why I was cruising the mosquito posts.

Cheers!


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

TonyC said:


> TSGarp007 said:
> 
> 
> > TonyC said:
> ...


LOL... Yeah, I can see how that could happen.


----------

